
Pack Your Bags – Systemd Is Taking You to a New Home - paulcarroty
https://hackaday.com/2019/10/16/pack-your-bags-systemd-is-taking-you-to-a-new-home/
======
voldacar
Because who wouldn't want their home directory to be managed by the init
system? It's $CURRENT_YEAR after all!!

------
user63728
> So why should Linux really care about compatibility with “niche” operating
> systems that are in the end anyway going to do their own thing? And for that
> matter, why should we still care about Unix altogether?

To me this is the most offensive thing about systemd

------
necovek
It's actually quite funny, but authorized key file path was configurable since
forever in opensshd (check out /etc/ssh/sshd_config or similar, I use that on
my systems with ecryptfs encrypted homes since that feature was added to
Ubuntu ~10 years ago): the only trick is to make sure files are owned by
appropriate users if you want them to have control over it and I set it to
something like "/etc/ssh/users/%u".

------
rini17
Right, my life isn't complete without the ability to seamlessly mount my
homedir on any public toilet!

Also, surely you've noticed how this is paving the way toward systemd-sshd...

